
How Trump's Proposed Cuts Affect the Big Snowstorm Forecast - handpickednames
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/03/how-would-trump-administrations.html
======
hourislate
When you embrace an industry like coal and cut funding to industries involved
in science it's a step backwards.

Weather is one of the most important factors in business today. Airlines,
farmers, tourism, construction, all depend on accurate forecasts. Interesting
that this administration doesn't see much value in it.

